
Neighborly Raises $5.5M to Transform the Municipal Debt Market - snowmaker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/15/neighborly/
======
snowmaker
I found this fascinating. One of the best ideas for a new marketplace I've
heard in a long time.

